# Hanging ceiling when walls are already up



## FreedomMullet (Dec 8, 2019)

I know the proper order is to do the ceiling before the walls, but I took out a drop ceiling and replacing it with a drywall ceiling. I'm just trying to figure out what is going to be the best method so it looks good for a long time, and I don't end up with cracking and other problems later down the road. 

Should I try cutting a 5/8" gap around the top of the walls for the ceiling to slide into? my only concern doing this is if I create too much of a gap, would the ceiling still be supported? 

I have seen in some videos on youtube of something that looks like a 90 degree channel that looks like it is supporting the ceiling but it's screwed into the existing drywall on the walls, would this compress the drywall on the walls and over time introduce cracking? 

Was hoping to get some direction from a pro on how to handle this issue, thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Um, I don't know the laws in your state or country but don't you usually need permits to do that kind of work? If your asking something like this you should probably get a professional to do it.

Anyway make sure you frame it wall to wall with a very sturdy singlepeice of frame wall to wall. If you can't do it with one piece of 2x4 or whatever your using get a professional, make sure the frame is very well done since it's going to take weight. Board, mud, lights, who k ow maybe someone might even walk on it some day in the future wiring lights or something. Anyway good luck, you should consider getting a contractor.


----------



## FreedomMullet (Dec 8, 2019)

Shelwyn said:


> Um, I don't know the laws in your state or country but don't you usually need permits to do that kind of work? If your asking something like this you should probably get a professional to do it.
> 
> Anyway make sure you frame it wall to wall with a very sturdy singlepeice of frame wall to wall. If you can't do it with one piece of 2x4 or whatever your using get a professional, make sure the frame is very well done since it's going to take weight. Board, mud, lights, who k ow maybe someone might even walk on it some day in the future wiring lights or something. Anyway good luck, you should consider getting a contractor.



I'm putting up drywall where the drop ceiling used to be, if there wasn't a ceiling in place already I don't know what the drop ceiling would of been mounted to!


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

In some homes, drop ceilings conceal utility pipes, duct work and electrical wiring. Create boxes constructed from wood framing and drywall and install the ceiling drywall around these items, or create your own suspended ceiling with a new, framed ceiling. Secure 2-by-6-inch boards to the walls studs all around the room slightly below the utility lines, creating new ledger boards. Install new 2-by-6-inch joists to the ledger boards and screw the drywall boards to these new joists.
Some building codes require fire-rated drywall boards between floors. Consult your local codes department to determine the regulations governing your municipality.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

You can hang the ceiling after the walls are in, if need be. And as long as the framing is ok. Check for backing along the walls. It might make sense to begin with a sheet away from the wall edge, slightly less than 24" from one of the walls, installed factory edges square to the floor joists. Run sheets toward the opposite wall, keeping the factory edges touching together. This will give you a nice edge to measure the outside rippers. Finish by installing the (just under 24") ripper that you initially left off.This is only helpful if you think the room may be slightly out of square. Which is often the case. The idea is to get your cuts along the angles fairly tight to the walls. The edge sheets can even be slid tight against the walls, leaving a prefillable gap at the factory edges (bands).


----------

